# To my Fellow Field Archers



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about you mishap. In the other thread, you mention that you dropped 12 points after going back to the MM. 
I don't want to sound mean, but it's not the MM fault. I shoot a MM and on a 600 round shot a 583. You got used to the Dominator, which is a fantastic bow, and went to the MM. It's like starting over again with the switch. 
Maybe I read it wrong or took it wrong, but blaming the bow for your 12 point drop is questionable.
12 points on a field round can happen without a bow change. Good days and bad days. 
I respect you for not telling PSE a bunch of lies. But the MM is a fantastic bow also, just takes time to get used to it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That stinks!!!!! I am guessing your MM is the single cam version as the LF cam MM I had was somewhat fast. Maybe you could get a set of ME cams for it and speed it up a bit?? You should be able to pick up a single cam Supra for $400-450 if you are patient enough, they are GREAT bows!! Keep us posted and good luck!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

How long did you have the Dom until you noticed the cracks?? Post pictures of the cracks if you can.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I never said the MM isn't as good a bow, I was suggesting for a fixed pin shooter, it doesn't reach the potential of the DP. I think the MM is an excellent bow, and for short range it is stellar. It is my second Money Maker so I know what it is capable of.
I dropped 12 points from the first day (DP shot) of a state tournament to the second day (MM shot). I know I could have done the same drop off with the DP, but I doubt it. I felt like my shooting on day 2 with the MM was good, I was just finding my way i on every target with my first and second shots as far as holding points. Short stuff was pretty good.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Talk to your pse rep?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> How long did you have the Dom until you noticed the cracks?? Post pictures of the cracks if you can.


I'll PM you the pic's


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> Talk to your pse rep?


Yes, He is seeing if anything practical can be done. worse case, I could buy a new riser. then $500 for the original purchase with the cost of the new riser; I should have bought a New one from my rep. I'm old and still learning hard lessons.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, that's a bummer. I really hope this somehow works out for you with the PSE rep!! I'm growing more leary of doing big deals on AT--times they are a changin'.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope Tony can help you out, that doesn't look like a normal wear issue. Someone tried to install a larger cable rod or ???? I am almost certain those risers are machined from a solid block of bar, not cast aluminum.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Wow, that's a bummer. I really hope this somehow works out for you with the PSE rep!! I'm growing more leary of doing big deals on AT--times they are a changin'.


 Thanks Gail. How is your shoulder?? :noidea: Haven't seen you around for a while.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you think the riser was cracked before it was sold to you?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

It could of been a shipping thing too??? What shape was the box in when it arrived??


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Praeger said:


> Do you think the riser was cracked before it was sold to you?


I didn't see it until it was pointed out to me. My up close vision isn't, so I can't say that it was.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> It could of been a shipping thing too??? What shape was the box in when it arrived??


Nothing unusual with the box. Everything looked in order. But those cracks are something that once you know about them they are very noticeable. I never saw them.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Call up pse and tell them what the deal is. I'd be willing to bet if you just you want to be honest about it, they would help you out somehow. It's worth a shot. Sometimes the companies enjoy having someone tell the truth.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

jmann28 said:


> Call up pse and tell them what the deal is. I'd be willing to bet if you just you want to be honest about it, they would help you out somehow. It's worth a shot. Sometimes the companies enjoy having someone tell the truth.


That's actually the first thing I did, and they said no. I still have a chance with the original purchaser if they are willing to deal with PSE. Trying that avenue now.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Hate to hear about your troubles. That's the main reason I ended up with an Athens out of the classifieds, Lifetime transferable warranty. New Breed also offers a lifetime transferable warranty.

As a pin shooter, I know just where you are coming from with regards to a difference in speed. 248 fps would make for some huge pin gaps.

Also, A big thumbs up for being honest.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

UPDATE:
I have had many good suggestions as to how to resolve this, and I appreciate all my friends here on AT. Nice to have!!

I have been in on going dialogue with the seller, and he is doing his best to make this right. He knows the bows history to a point, if we can get back to the retailer, then we have a chance for resolution. In progress, but it may take a few days. Tony the regional PSE rep has been a good source of help, and continues to be so.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Where were the cracks at, mag?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

hdracer said:


> Where were the cracks at, mag?


cable rod holes


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

That section of the handle is not designed well for the stress applied to it. It looks like incompetent engineering to me.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Yikes! Good thing someone saw it.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have to say, the AT seller for this bow is doing back-flips trying to help me on this one. He has gone above and beyond what I could have hoped. I'm hoping that truth & honesty will win out in a way that we are all amazed. 
I am a believer in "THE TRUTH."


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

one of the BIG reasons i prefer anodized risers to dipped or powder coated.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey mag. Tony originally bought the bow from me. I got it on a shooter deal and just assumed it was registered, but guess it never was. Tony filled me in on the details the other day on the phone. I'm working on a couple things to do what I can.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Pm sent as well


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> Hey mag. Tony originally bought the bow from me. I got it on a shooter deal and just assumed it was registered, but guess it never was. Tony filled me in on the details the other day on the phone. I'm working on a couple things to do what I can.


Thank you so much. This is doing my heart a world of good! :thumbs_up


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ill do what i can


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> cable rod holes


I'll need to check mine...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Vance, I know where you can get a single cam Supra that is like new for much less than a new riser. You can even test drive before purchasing.
Might even have a red Supra ME available.............. Drop me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds like a deal there


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Any update on the riser situation???


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm working on it for him


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Vance, I know where you can get a single cam Supra that is like new for much less than a new riser. You can even test drive before purchasing.
> Might even have a red Supra ME available.............. Drop me a PM if you are interested.


Thank you, but I really loved my Dominator and I'd like to wait on the resolution of this cracked riser. I am being helped by the original shooter. I am thankful for so many offers of help.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to be able to help! I think we are going to be able to get this taken care of


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

FYI - a young shooter from Phoenix had this same thing happen to him two weeks before USA Archery's Outdoor and JOAD Nationals last year. He had a first gen Dominator riser.

PSE replaced it for him. I've got pics on my old phone of the cracks and it occurred in the same place. I'll dig it up and post the pics.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Found 'em.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Beastmaster said:


> Found 'em.
> 
> View attachment 1696007
> View attachment 1696008


how difficult was it to get PSE to replace it? with a crack in that location, it would fall under the general cop out 'pressed wrong' reason. not that it WAS pressed wrong, but it's on the back side of the riser. yes, i'm playing devil's advocate.

i'm not saying that it was, but EVERYTIME someone has a limb or riser failure post on AT, someone comes up with the cop out excuse and the legions follow. ESPECIALLY a Bowtech thread.

bust a limb....pressed wrong
string breaks....pressed wrong
riser cracks or has any other material failure....pressed wrong. see what i'm gettin at?

sometimes a raw material has a hidden flaw in just the right (or wrong in this case) spot and reducing material amplifies the weakness. barring abuse but cyclic stresses, extreme forces in the nature of the machine and other "out of the owner/maintainer's hands" causes. all things fail at their weakest link.

sometimes i wonder if people are as paranoid with their cars as they are with their bows?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Since this occurred to a Youth PSE staff shooter heading to a tournament and the fact that we live in Phoenix, replacement was extremely fast. As in one week fast. 

No questions. No issues. A new riser was shipped to the PSE dealer he works with and was swapped.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Be lucky this limb delamination didn't happen to you either....









Cam swap on an new Omen Pro, just unboxed too. 

Limb blew while in the press. We still don't know where the axle flew off to. 

This one obviously went back to PSE. 









The limb totally fried itself and took out it's neighbor. Freaked the heck out of everyone. 









And a close up of where it blew.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I appreciate all the ones willing to help, but I did not start this thread to bash PSE.
All Brands of Compound bows are mechanical and have problems at times.
PSE for most of my archery shooting life has been my bow of choice. I have owned more than 9 PSE bows since 1982.

I love my Dominator and hope that I can be shooting it again very soon. In the mean time, I will be shooting my PSE Money Maker.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Well said Vance, PSE gets a bum rap sometimes but I have had nothing but GOOD experiences with my many PSE bows!! I will not mention the other brand of bow I was shooting beside last weekend that sounded like a crickety screen door when he drew the bow. I was almost scared to get hit in the back of the head with flying debris  All manufacturers/bows will have issues from time to time. Some problems are just from user neglect too.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The best way to see how a company really cares is how they stand behind their product. This should be a no question. PSE should have paid the shipping and expedited a new bow directly to you. This is the 1st time that I have ever heard of a bow company stalling. The liability they are facing if someone would have gotten hurt isn't worth all this hassel.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> The best way to see how a company really cares is how they stand behind their product. This should be a no question. PSE should have paid the shipping and expedited a new bow directly to you. This is the 1st time that I have ever heard of a bow company stalling. The liability they are facing if someone would have gotten hurt isn't worth all this hassel.


 I have been shooting PSE bows since 1982, The bow in my avatar leaning across the deer is a PSE LD-280.
I have never known PSE to be anything but excellent in my dealings with them. Based on what I am hearing from them now, they will once again, "do the right thing"
I truly appreciate the effort of all those here on AT, Dan & Glenn have been doing everything possible to see that I am not left with a bad deal. 
I will be adding more years to the 31 I have been buying and shooting PSE. Hopefully in the next week or so, I'll be back shooting some Field games. Meanwhile, my Money Maker is keeping my old bones and muscles from rigging out. :becky:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I have been shooting PSE bows since 1982, The bow in my avatar leaning across the deer is a PSE LD-280.
> I have never known PSE to be anything but excellent in my dealings with them. Based on what I am hearing from them now, they will once again, "do the right thing"
> I truly appreciate the effort of all those here on AT, Dan & Glenn have been doing everything possible to see that I am not left with a bad deal.
> I will be adding more years to the 31 I have been buying and shooting PSE. Hopefully in the next week or so, I'll be back shooting some Field games. Meanwhile, my Money Maker is keeping my old bones and muscles from rigging out. :becky:


Great. I thought it odd that they would give you a hard time with your bow.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

shipped out to pse today


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> shipped out to pse today


Thanks Dan.


----------

